# Sew Crafty Baby



## Jenneelk (Dec 21, 2008)

One of a select handful of stores with FREE SHIPPING to US... but we also ship free to CANADA!







:

** Large selection of diaper products with a used and clearance section.
** One of the larges selections of Baby Leg Warmers
** Shipping is daily 6 days a week.
** Check out our perfect reviews on Diaperpin and our site. We are also a mom's pick!

Over 120+ styles of baby leg warmers with specific sizes like newborn and chub
.
*BumGenius (We have the new Organic AIO in Brights)
Fuzzi Bunz
SposoEasy by Blue Penguin
Green Acre Designs (Exclusive retailer of the new snap covers)
Happy Heinys
Imse Vimse
Berry Plush
Snap Ez
Wahmies
Bum-Ware and More!*

*New Customers get 10% off the whole order with code: newcustomer*

LARGE amount of items on sale right now.. see our 'Sales and Specials' page for details and full list and way to get FREE BABY LEG WARMERS!!.


----------

